# Question on mobility exercises



## aon1 (Dec 12, 2016)

Got to noticing today that I can't use the shoulder press anymore my arms won't stretch into position to grab the handles the new gym also has a decent calve machine so havnt been doing calves on the smith lately well tried to do calve on the smith today and couldn't get under the bar with my hands were they should go....now our smith is a little narrower than most I've used but I should still be able the grip the bar and have it in the right location on my shoulders......is there some lifts I should be doing to correct this or am I just going to be more and more limited the bigger I get?.........any opinions would be appreciated


----------



## Sully (Dec 12, 2016)

ROM and flexibility can decrease as you get bigger if you don't stretch properly. There's no reason you can't be big as shit and still flexible. And if you can't use some of the basic machines at the gym, then you really need to focus on stretching after your workout. 

Do your standard workout, then plan on another 20-30 minutes exclusively for stretching the muscles you just worked. Only stretch AFTER your workout, not before or during. For a list of stretches and to get proper form, YouTube is your best bet. There's a million videos about stretching after lifting.


----------



## aon1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks I'll check out the vids on it I really didn't notice just how big of a problem it had become till I tried to hit the press and it just wasn't happening


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 17, 2016)

I came back at the right time as myself and many a pler suffers from this. Try doing a low bar squat...it's hell on the shoulder and and kills your bench and press. I have a lot to say, but little time at the moment but will post a link to Donnie Thompson vid which has helped tremendously...really the only short term solution that can give instant rom back for a few hours.

https://youtu.be/Ub-TSExU16Y

I'll check in later,
Hawk


----------



## aon1 (Dec 18, 2016)

chicken_hawk said:


> I came back at the right time as myself and many a pler suffers from this. Try doing a low bar squat...it's hell on the shoulder and and kills your bench and press. I have a lot to say, but little time at the moment but will post a link to Donnie Thompson vid which has helped tremendously...really the only short term solution that can give instant rom back for a few hours.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Ub-TSExU16Y
> 
> ...



That's it right there ....that's the exact issue I'm having.....the angle he started is pretty much the farthest I can get either of my arms back 

Thanks brother I'll be putting that to use ...


----------

